# chevelles?



## ratso (Apr 17, 2012)

Are there any chevelle owners on AS? I have a 69 malibu the car has scene many motor and tranny combos.


----------



## Whiteman (Apr 17, 2012)

71 malibu/ ss clone. Needs some love. I need to do some more swapping to complete the clone though. I always have people stopping by to ask if I will sell. I just need time, money, and a garage. Hopefully in the next couple of years I will get started on it.


----------



## TonyRumore (Apr 17, 2012)

Just a helpful suggestion...the car would look so much better if the rear end was lowered down over those meats. The stance of the car would really set it off that way.

With the ass end jacked up like like that, it looks like some high school kid added a pair of air shocks and cranked up the air pressure.

Tony


----------



## Whiteman (Apr 17, 2012)

TonyRumore said:


> Just a helpful suggestion...the car would look so much better if the rear end was lowered down over those meats. The stance of the car would really set it off that way.
> 
> With the ass end jacked up like like that, it looks like some high school kid added a pair of air shocks and cranked up the air pressure.
> 
> Tony



You dont like the stink bug? Yeah, I agree. This pic was taken when I bought it about 5 years ago. Like I said it needs some work. I will get it sitting level. I have a big list of things to do for it.


----------



## ratso (Apr 17, 2012)

*stance*

Well i got a set of rear coils out of a wagon and cut 2 coils off the front.Tnat was good for 10 years.Then I put hotchkiss springs on all 4 and cut 1 coil off the front.Looks good handles fine but is not great for weight transfer at the dragstrip.


----------



## Whiteman (Apr 17, 2012)

ratso said:


> Well i got a set of rear coils out of a wagon and cut 2 coils off the front.Tnat was good for 10 years.Then I put hotchkiss springs on all 4 and cut 1 coil off the front.Looks good handles fine but is not great for weight transfer at the dragstrip.



I was thinking about doing air bags all around. I have heard good things about them. Being able to change the ride is the best thing about them.


----------



## ratso (Apr 18, 2012)

*air bags*

Well they give you the option to change ride height real easy.The air set up is costly I guess it depends on what you want to spend$$ the possiblity is endless when you have a classic.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 20, 2012)

TonyRumore said:


> Just a helpful suggestion...the car would look so much better if the rear end was lowered down over those meats. The stance of the car would really set it off that way.
> 
> With the ass end jacked up like like that, it looks like some high school kid added a pair of air shocks and cranked up the air pressure.
> 
> Tony


I think it looks good that way, Much rather see it that way than sittin on the ground hip hop style.


----------



## SS396driver (Apr 20, 2012)

1966 SS 396 4 spd true SS 138 car 











Has 77k on her


----------

